# Rivendell Bleriot



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Behold, in all its glory.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome bike! Looks like you're all set for a brevet. Which shop built it up, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I got the frame and fork from Free Range Cycles in Seattle just before Rivendell discontinued the Bleriot. Free Range built the wheels too using hubs I had. The rest, moi.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice ride.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

rcnute said:


> The rest, moi.


Great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I got the frame and fork from Free Range Cycles in Seattle just before Rivendell discontinued the Bleriot. Free Range built the wheels too using hubs I had. The rest, moi.


I spent some time at the Free Range booth last year at the bike expo. That is my kind of shop. Everything was about using a bike for transportation. 

That is a very cool bike. My commute racks up the miles during the week so at this point of my life I don't have much interest in brevets. Once I retire from the military or get a shorter commute, maybe I will take the plunge. It looks like fun and the SIR people that I met seem really nice.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You got the supernova? I want one. Where did you get it? Have you used it at night yet?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Beautiful Bleriot. What other bikes do you have?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> You got the supernova? I want one. Where did you get it? Have you used it at night yet?


Harris. I've used it for a few short night rides and it seems to work great, though since it's my first real light I don't have a point of reference. Oncoming cars/bikes/people give you a wide berth, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Beautiful Bleriot. What other bikes do you have?


Davidson Signature (sport-tourer) (27" wheels)

Surly Long Haul Trucker (commuter) (26" wheels)

Kogswell P/R on the way (650b; fixed/ss)

A long-term goal is to buy back my Eddy Merckx 7-11 Corsa Extra when my discretionary income goes up.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice assortment of interesting bicycles!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Harris. I've used it for a few short night rides and it seems to work great, though since it's my first real light I don't have a point of reference. Oncoming cars/bikes/people give you a wide berth, too.:thumbsup:



I looked at the Supernova website and I am intriqued. I have concerns right now about battery life and the length of my commute. I may buy a second charger to keep at work so I leave with a fresh battery. The newer generator hubs combined with an LED seem like a good solution. Does anyone make a hybrid system that uses a battery and generator hub? Can you feel the drag of a generator hub? My commuter is heavy, I don't know how much I would notice any drag.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I looked at the Supernova website and I am intriqued. I have concerns right now about battery life and the length of my commute. I may buy a second charger to keep at work so I leave with a fresh battery. The newer generator hubs combined with an LED seem like a good solution. Does anyone make a hybrid system that uses a battery and generator hub? Can you feel the drag of a generator hub? My commuter is heavy, I don't know how much I would notice any drag.


Bill, with a Schmidt, you really don't feel the drag. I mean it all adds up, but it's just not an issue. I don't know of hybrid systems. Since tail lights got so good, most guys run two battery blinkies in the back (instead of running a tail light to the hub) with a serious headlight off the hub and a little backup headlight with batteries. That said, there are all sorts of options. But I love not thinking about batteries.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nice bike -- I think I have its twin*

I finished building a Bleriot a couple of weeks ago -- I'll try to get a picture posted in the next few days. I saw a Bleriot yesterday on the bike path that is next to I-405 between Bellevue and Renton.

What drive train are you using?

Jerry


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Gizmo said:


> I finished building a Bleriot a couple of weeks ago -- I'll try to get a picture posted in the next few days. I saw a Bleriot yesterday on the bike path that is next to I-405 between Bellevue and Renton.
> 
> What drive train are you using?
> 
> Jerry


Could have been yours truly--I went around the south end of the lake Saturday.

Ritchey/Sugino 48/34 cranks; Shimano bar-ends; Ultegra long cage RD; some old FD I found in my parts box; 13-27 (I think) 9-speed cassette.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. I would have bought a Bleriot a long time ago if they used standard 700c wheels. My bikes all need to be compatible.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sweet. I would have bought a Bleriot a long time ago if they used standard 700c wheels. My bikes all need to be compatible.


+1 i felt the same way which is why i went w/ the Long Haul Trucker that uses 700c wheels on frames bigger than 54


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

JP said:


> Bill, with a Schmidt, you really don't feel the drag. I mean it all adds up, but it's just not an issue. I don't know of hybrid systems. Since tail lights got so good, most guys run two battery blinkies in the back (instead of running a tail light to the hub) with a serious headlight off the hub and a little backup headlight with batteries. That said, there are all sorts of options. But I love not thinking about batteries.


Not thinking about batteries is the real benefit to a dyno hub. A fancy rechargeable battery pack is great when you're using it on a regular basis (daily?) so that you have a regular charging routine and it's ready when you need it. There are times the I'm not using my lights on a regular basis. At those times I've invariably not been charging my batteries so they're not ready when I need them. With a dyno hub your light is just a flip of a switch away.

The LED dynamo lights are a step above even the best halogen dynamo lights. THere are two or three top-end options. I researched it awhile ago. The Supernova and one other (maybe the Lumotec Fly?) win out on Brightness. Lumotec has another LED light that isn't as bright but has very good optics that make the decision a little harder.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> +1 i felt the same way which is why i went w/ the Long Haul Trucker that uses 700c wheels on frames bigger than 54


I really like 650b so far.


----------

